# Seahawks are in the Superbowl Again



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

The Seahawks are in again after probably the best playoff game in NFL history ever against the Packers in OT. People in Greater Vancouver and probably the rest of BC including myself are thrilled the Seahawks are in again. It is also great to have a player who is not an idiot like Russell Wilson in again.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

It was agony for 3Qs. They will have to play all 4Qs to beat the Patriots!


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

Agony is right it was probably the hardest way ever to win a game. The Patriots will not be so kind so they will not get away with all the mistakes that they did against the Packers in the opening quarter.


----------



## uptoolate (Oct 9, 2011)

I was wondering if the Pats had been watching the GB-Seattle game before going on the field. They certainly were sure to kill the Colts and leave no possibility of a comeback. In watching all of the mistakes Seattle made and all the points GB left off the board by Red Zone incompetence, one could just see that potential outcome coming. Go Pats!


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

Been a Seahawks fan since I was 8 years old. Definitely not a bandwagoner like much of the residents of B.C....I even shared season tickets with someone for 5 years - during some really down years. Still loved it though.

Russell Wilson is my favourite athlete of all time, and it's not even close - great person, athlete...and horrendously underrated - the Patriots will learn this soon.


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

I hear you Jon Snow I have been a Seahawks fan since 1980 and have never stopped liking them even during the bad years. Wilson has shown he is a true champion by coming back from playing his worst quarter in NFL history and staying true and not folding his tent as most people would have done. I think however if the Packers game went easy for the Seahawks then the Pats would take the Super Bowl because Seattle may have come out flat and a comeback against the Pats would be much more difficult to accomplish. They still might come out flat but I think they should have learned their lesson from the Packers game.


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

What about that "hail mary" looking, 2 point conversion, that literally saved them? Did Russell Wilson actually see Luke Wilson or did he simply fire it at anything that looked like a Seahawks jersey?

http://heavy.com/sports/2015/01/watch-luke-wilson-catches-for-2-point-conversion-nfc-championship/


----------



## JordoR (Aug 20, 2013)

The Seahawks didn't win the game, as much as I believe Green Bay lost it for themselves. Regardless, they are going to get dominated by my Pats next week!


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

OpstyEagle you can also look at the fake field goal and the onside kick as well as the 2 point conversion. Without all three they wouldn't have won the game. Championship teams all have one thing going for them and that is luck or the bounces. They are now playing a champion in the Patriots so we will see what happens in the Super Bowl.


----------



## Islenska (May 4, 2011)

Switch to the CFL,,,,,,Grey Cup in winnipeg. ,,,2015

Real football!!!!!!


----------



## fersure (Apr 19, 2009)

Wilson's 9-0 versus Super Bowl winning quarterbacks. He's about to make it 10.


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

Islenska said:


> Switch to the CFL,,,,,,Grey Cup in winnipeg. ,,,2015
> 
> Real football!!!!!!


The CFL lost me as a fan years ago. The NFL is much superior entertainment product. No contest.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

The Patriots can only win with soft balls!

Seriously, luck always counts in close games. It was just all compressed in the Seattle game. The Patriots will make their own luck.

Go Hawks!


----------



## JordoR (Aug 20, 2013)

Jon_Snow said:


> The CFL lost me as a fan years ago. The NFL is much superior entertainment product. No contest.


^ This, hands down - you can't even compare the two, the skill level in the NFL is so much superior. 
Also, Seahawks stand no chance in beating the Pats.


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

JordoR said:


> ^ This, hands down - you can't even compare the two, the skill level in the NFL is so much superior.
> Also, Seahawks stand no chance in beating the Pats.


Yeah, just like the Broncos and thier historically prolific offense were supposed roll over the Seahawks last year. How did that turn out?


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Did the Patriots resort to cheating in their last game?



> The National Football League is investigating whether the New England Patriots used deflated balls in their blowout win over the Indianapolis Colts during Sunday's rain-soaked American Football Conference championship.





> Using a deflated ball is presumably done to help players increase their grip, which could have been an issue during Sunday's game that was played in rainy conditions.


Unlike the old saying.."cheaters do win"..if that is the actual case...however, if one team has the advantage
of catching a deflated ball better, wouldn't the other team as well....so everything should be equalized right?
Unless they used a secret ball during the important play that was replaced again?


----------



## Echo (Apr 1, 2011)

Each team provides 12 game balls which are used almost exclusively for them on offence. The referees inspect them an hour before each game. It was D'Qwell Jackson's interception of Brady that triggered the investigation, as he mentioned to his equipment manager that the ball felt under-inflated.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

45 points in driving rain does seem unbelievable...


----------



## JordoR (Aug 20, 2013)

Lets look at the stats - keep in mind, the under inflated balls were noted and replaced at halftime with regulation inflated ones.

Brady 1st Half = 11/21 (52%) 1 TD, 1 INT
Brady 2nd Half = 12/14 (85%) 2TD, 0 INT

By the whole logic of Brady having the advantage, he should have had an amazing first half then using the "cheating" footballs - clearly the stats don't support this. How about the fact that Aaron Rodgers admitted to using over inflated balls, and nobody even questioned it or raised a fuss.

Also, with 11/12 balls being underinflated it could have been a calibration issue with the inflation equipment - who knows. Footballs naturally lose air in cold weather and become under inflated, but I guess for this theory to be true all the balls should be under inflated on both sides.

Anyway, I'm not denying the Patriots could have underinflated the balls - but I think there are plenty of other possible scenarios that may have happened, rather than just resorted to labelling the Patriots as cheaters right off the bat. I guess the Patriots are under the microscope quite a bit since the whole spygate incident, which is fine... but how about the Seahawks hiring a private consulting firm to produce reports on opponents playcalling so they can instantly analyze it on the field, seems pretty similar no?

Anyway I hope this gets resolved - there is no denying the Patriots have an amazing team this year and I can't wait for the big game in two weeks. :rugby:


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

You have three plays from the 1 yard line to win the game basically and you have the best running back in the league and instead you throw a pass that gets intercepted. That was stupid coaching I couldn't believe Seattle would make that call. Sure if you try running and you get stuffed and lose a yard or two you might try something else but at least you went with your best foot first. The other turning point was Seattle had Brady rattled up by ten with 9 minutes or something left and you let him off the hook by only rushing three guys and play very lose on the receivers. So you put him back in his groove giving him time and he had very little trouble making plays and scoring touchdowns.

Congrats to New England for winning and shame on the Seattle coaches for losing this one.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

Yup, think everyone was shocked they didn't run it in at the end. Also, what a crazy bouncing catch near the end to get them there.

It was a very entertaining game, glad I ended up watching it.


----------



## JordoR (Aug 20, 2013)

One of the best games I can recall in recent years... some great catches, and just overall a very close game. But yes, terrible play call by Carroll l of the Seawhawks to throw it from the one yard line. In his defence he was throwing to preserve some time on the clock since they only had 20 seconds with 1 timeout... but still.

Anyway, as a huge patriots fan I couldn't be happier with the win! :biggrin:


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

For a while there I was worried for the patriots. It seemed like there was just too much air in that ball.


----------

